# Cookies



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Mom's Austrian-Hungarian Nut or Fruit Filled Cookies

_Yeast Dough_
1# shortening (Crisco)
6 cups all-purpose flour 
6 egg yolks
1 tsp baking powder
Â½ tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt 
1 cake or envelope yeast dissolved in scant 1/3 c warm milk
1 tsp vanilla extract OR orange juice OR lemon juice
1 pint sweet cream

Measure shortening into large bowl. Sift flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt over shortening. Blend well. Add the yeast mixture.

Slightly beat egg yolks with vanilla (or juice). Add to flour mixture. Add sweet cream.

Knead until dough leaves hands and bowl. Cover bowl with clean tea towel if no lid is available. Refrigerate minimum 3 hours (can refrigerate overnight).

When ready to make cookies: Preheat the oven to 350Â° F. 

Take small ball, roll on heavily-sugared (granulated) board. Cut into squares or oblongs.

Spread with nut filling (see below), roll into crescent shapes and place on cookie sheet. Bake about 20 minutes. 

If you like fruit-filled, try putting preserves (cherry, pineapple, apricot) or lekvar on squares and pinching two corners together.

_Nut Filling_
Grind walnuts, add to beaten egg whites. Add flavoring of vanilla and Â½ tsp cinnamon (more or less) and sugar to taste.

Momâs note: Cannot give exact measurements, however, if you use 1# walnut meats, you will probably need about 3 or 4 egg whites. Texture should not be dry nor too moist.

My note: We only saw these cookies between Thanksgiving and the year-end holidays or for special occasions. Mom always made several batches when she made them. Because our family loves them hot from the oven, I don't know, but guesstimate, one recipe makes about 150-200 cookies.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Earl Grey Tea Madeleine Cookies with Honey & Lavender

This recipe calls for a Madeleine cookie pan. Madeleines are shaped like shells. These are delicious!

5 T unsalted butter plus additional for buttering the Madeleine mold pan (butter should be at room temp)
2 T loose Earl Grey Tea with Lavender flowers (either from tea bags or loose tea)
3/4 c all-purpose flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
pinch of salt
2 large eggs
1/3 c sugar
2 T honey
2 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp packed finely grated lemon peel

Step 1: Line small strainer with 2 layers damp cheesecloth or a damp coffee filter and set it over a bowl.

Step 2: Melt 5 T butter and mix in the loose tea. Let it sit for 5 minutes and pour into lined strainer. Twist the cheesecloth or squeeze the coffee filter tightly around the tea mix to release tea-flavored butter into the bowl.

Step 3: Sift dry ingredients into a medium-sized bowl. 

Step 4: Using mixer and another bowl, beat eggs and sugar about 4 minutes or until thick. Add honey, vanilla and lemon peel. Beat 1 minute. Fold in dry ingredients and the tea butter.

Step 5: Press plastic wrap onto surface of batter, chill for 3 hours (can be chilled up to 1 day).

Step 6: Preheat oven to 400Â° F. Brush the Madeleine mold pan with butter. Dust with flour and tap out excess.

Step 7: Drop 1 scant tablespoon of batter into each mold. Bake until golden and a tester put in the center of the cookies comes out clean (about 10 minutes). Sharply tap to loosen the Madeleines. Put on rack to cool. Can be served warm or at room temperature.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Easy No-bake Praline Cookies 

1 package graham crackers -- plus 1 square
1 cup butter (NOT margarine)
1/2 cup sugar
1-1/2 cups chopped nuts 

Lightly grease or spray a cookie sheet with sides with vegetable cooking spray. 

Place the graham crackers on the sheet. 
Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the sugar, and boil for exactly 2 minutes. 
Pour over the graham crackers and sprinkle with the pecans. 
When the bubbling stops, cut into pieces and put on a wire rack to cool.

These are very good.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Date Balls 

Makes 3 dozen 

1 small package dates
1 cup nuts
18 large marshmallows, chopped
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups graham cracker crumbs 

Chop dates, nuts and marshmallows. Add vanilla to milk and mix all ingredients together except crumbs. Form into small balls and roll in crumbs.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

Meixcan wedding cakes/Russian tea cakes

750-900 cookies depending on sized rolled into...

INGREDIENTS
14-1/4 cups butter, softened 
7-1/4 cups confectioners' sugar 
28-1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
28-1/2 cups chopped walnuts 
2 tablespoons and 1-1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract 
DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (180 degrees C). 
Mix all the ingredients together with a mixer until well blended. Roll dough into round small balls. 
Bake for 10-12 minutes. 
Cool completely then roll in additional confectionary sugar. 

Things I love BEST about this recipe... you can place the balls close together on the cookie sheet since they don't spread out. They freeze really well in single layers.

I know this looks like a HUGE recipe, but it mixes up pretty fast. When I used to make 'em for a youth group of 135 kids, 750 cookies were gone in a blink!!!

 Bonnie


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Welsh Currant Scones
These are baked range-top or in an electric skillet, which means you don't have to heat up the oven. Makes 18 triangular scones.

Preheat electric skillet to 325Â°F or heat a griddle or heavy skillet over medium-low heat.

2 c all purpose flour
1/3 sugar (can be increased to 1/2c if sweeter scone is desired)
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 c vegetable shortening
4 T (1/2 stick) cold unsalted butter, cut up
1/2 c Zante currants or dark raisins
1 large egg
1/3 c milk

Put flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and nutmeg into a large bowl and stir to mix well. Add shortening and butter and cut in with pastry blender or rub in with your fingers, until mixture looks like fine granules.

Add currants; toss to distribute evenly.

Beat egg and milk with a fork to blend. Pour over the dry ingredients and stir with the fork until a soft dough forms.

Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface and give 10 to 12 kneads. Cut dough into thirds. roll or pat each piece into a 6-inch circle and cut into 6 wedges.

Place wedges apart in the heated skillet. Bake uncovered 3 to 5 minutes per side, turning once, until medium brown. Serve right away, or cool, loosely covered with a tea towel on a wire rack.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Easiest Peanut Butter Cookies

Preheat oven to 350Â°F 

Mix together:

1 egg
1 c peanut butter, smooth or crunchy
1 c sugar

Scoop out cookies by tablespoon onto parchment-lined cookie sheet. Bake 8 to 10 minutes. Remove entire sheet of parchment from cookie sheet. Let cookies cool before removing from parchment.

Note: May substitute Nutella for peanut butter. May use foil instead of parchment.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lonnieâs Favorite Cookie


1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. vanilla
2 cups oatmeal
1 cup Grapenuts Flakes
1 cup melted butter (not margarine)
2 eggs
1 cup chopped pecans
1 cup raisins, dried cranberries, or dried cherries

Mix well, drop by spoonfuls on greased cookie sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for 8 â 10 minutes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Small Batch Black Forest Cookies

1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
Â¾ cup plus 1 cup (divided use) bittersweet chocolate chips (Ghirardelli)
1/4 cup unsalted butter -- cut in small pieces
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons dark brown sugar -- packed
1 large egg
3/4 cups dried cherries, preferably tart of sour

Don't preheat the oven yet because the dough needs a quick chill.
In a small bowl, stir together flour, cocoa, baking powder, and salt; set aside. 
Place the 3/4 cup chocolate chips and butter in a large microwave-safe bowl. Heat on high for 30 seconds; stir and repeat until chocolate is melted. whisk in both sugars. If mixture seem very hot, let it cool for a few minutes, then stir in the egg.
Stir in dry ingredients just until combined (do not overmix). Fold in chocolate chunks and cherries; press plastic wrap onto surface of dough and refrigerate 30 to 45 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper or non-stick foil. 
Drop well-rounded tablespoons of dough, about 2 inches apart, onto prepared sheets. Bake just until edges are firm -- 11 to 13 minutes. Cool on baking sheets 1 to 2 minutes; transfer to a wire rack to cool completely.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Death by Chocolate White Chocolate Chip Cookies

1 cup butter, slightly softened
1-1/4 cups sugar
1 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/8 tsp. salt
2 large eggs
1 tbsp. light or dark corn syrup
2 tsps. vanilla 
2-1/2 cups all purpose flour
1-1/2 cups white chocolate morsels
1/2 cup semi sweet chocolate morsels

Preheat oven to 350. Grease several baking sheets or spray with cooking spray. 

Mix together on medium speed the butter and sugar until fluffy and smooth. Reduce speed to low and add cocoa powder, baking soda and salt until evenly incorporated. Add the eggs, corn syrup, and vanilla. Beat until well blended. Beat or stir in flour until well blended. Stir in white and semi sweet morsels. 

Using an ice cream scoop or spoon, drop dough by generous golf ball sized mounds onto baking sheet, spacing about 2-1/2 inches apart.

Bake cookies for 9-12 minutes or until centers are almost firm when pressed. Be very careful not to overbake. Transfer the sheet to a wire rack and let stand 2-3 minutes. Using a spatula, transfer the cookies to the wire rack. Let stand until completely cooled. Makes about 30 cookies. Stores in an airtight container for 2-3 days or freezes for up to 1 month.


***THIS RECIPE IS FROM THE ALL AMERICAN COOKIE BOOK BY NANCY BAGGETT. THEY HAVE BECOME A FAMILY FAVORITE!!!***


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

These are so delicious, I hope you'll give them a try.

1/2 c. shortning
1 cup light brown sugar (or 1/2 cup white & 1/2 cup brown)
1 egg
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon fresh squeezed lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon salt

Cream shortning and sugar until fluffy. Add egg, lemon rind and lemon juice. Mix well. 
Sift together flour, soda, cream of tartar, ground ginger and salt. Stir into sugar/lemon mixture. 
Roll dough into 1" balls. Place on parchment lined baking sheets. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10-12 minutes until cookies puff and are a very light brown.
Remove from oven and cool on baking racks.
Top with Lemon Glaze.

Lemon Glaze:
2 cups of powdered sugar, sifted
2-3 tablespoons of fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest
1/2 teaspoon melted butter

Combine Glaze ingredients in bowl and stir until smooth. Spread over cooled cookies. Let glaze set until firm.
Makes about 2.5-3 dozen cookies.

I found this recipe online; most likely at Allrecipes.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Homemade Marshmallows*

4 envelopes unflavored gelatin
1 1/2 cups water
3 cups sugar
1 1/4 cups light corn syrup
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar, plus additional for rolling

Oil an 9x13-inch Pyrex baking dish with vegetable oil. Line the dish with lightweight foil, and lightly coat the foil with more oil.

In the bowl of a standing electric mixer, soften the gelatin with 3/4 cup of the water.

Place the sugar, corn syrup, the remaining 3/4-cup water, and the salt in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a boil and cook over high heat until the syrup reaches 234-240 degrees on a candy thermometer (or until it reaches soft-ball stage).

With the whisk attachment of the mixer at full speed, beat the hot syrup slowly into the gelatin until the mixture is very stiff, about 15 minutes. Beat in the vanilla. Pour the mixture into the foil-lined dish and smooth the top with an oiled spatula. Allow the mixture to rest, uncovered, at room temperature 10-12 hours.

Using a fine sieve, sprinkle the powdered sugar onto a cutting board. Turn the stiffened marshmallow mixture out onto the sugar, and using a small, lightly oiled cookie cutter, cut into shapes or cut into squares with a lightly oiled knife. Be sure to dip the cut edges of the marshmallows into the powdered sugar to prevent sticking.

Yield: About 40 marshmallows

*Don't forget to adjust for altitude and do not use a cheaper brand corn syrup, I have tried and it doesn't set well. Use Karo.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Chocolate Marshmallows*

4 envelopes unflavored gelatin
1 1/2 cups water
3 cups sugar
1 1/4 cups light corn syrup
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup sifted baking cocoa
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup powdered sugar sifted with 1/3 cup baking cocoa (to roll marshmallows in) *I also used a whisk to make sure that both were evenly distributed.

Oil a 9x13-inch Pyrex baking dish with vegetable oil. Line the dish with lightweight foil, and lightly coat the foil with more oil.

In the bowl of a standing electric mixer, soften the gelatin with 3/4 cup of the water.

Place the sugar, corn syrup, the remaining 3/4-cup water, and the salt in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a boil and cook over high heat until the syrup reaches 234-240 degrees on a candy thermometer (or until it reaches soft-ball stage).

With the whisk attachment of the mixer at full speed, beat the hot syrup slowly into the gelatin. Once syrup is incorporated add the baking cocoa. Beat until the mixture is very stiff, about 15 minutes. Beat in the vanilla. Pour the mixture into the foil-lined dish and smooth the top with an oiled spatula. Allow the mixture to rest, uncovered, at room temperature 10-12 hours.

Sprinkle the powdered sugar and cocoa mixture onto a cutting board. Turn the stiffened marshmallow mixture out onto the sugar, cut into squares with a lightly oiled knife. Be sure to dip the cut edges of the marshmallows into the powdered sugar cocoa mixture to prevent sticking.

Yield: About 40 marshmallows

*Don't forget to adjust for altitude and do not use a cheaper brand corn syrup, I have tried and it doesn't set well. Use Karo.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Special "K" Cookies

1 cup Karo (light)

1 cup sugar

Bring to a boil. Remove from heat and add 1 1/2 cups (12 oz.) peanut 

butter. Mix until smooth. Add 3 cups of Special K cereal. Mix well and

drop by TBSP onto wax paper. Let cool. Store in an airtight container.

Love these cookies. Corn flakes can also be used. Bet you can't eat just one !

You can also spray an 8x8 pan and put the cereal mixture in it and let it cool,

then cut into squares. So easy, and so good.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rosette Cookies 
(This requires a Rosette Iron)

http://public.fotki.com/FamilyRoom/chatter_recipes/pc090004.html

2 eggs 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla

Combine eggs, sugar & salt; beat well. Add remaining ingredients; 
beat until smooth. Heat rosette iron in deep, hot oil (325 to 350F). 
Shake off excess oil from iron; dip iron in batter avoiding the top 
of the iron, then immediately into hot oil. Fry rosette until golden, 
(only a few seconds 10-30 depending on how hot the oil is). Lift out; 
tip upside down to drain on paper toweling. Continue this process, 
making sure your iron is hot before dipping into batter again. 
The batter will need to be stirred from time to time. 

You can sprinkle rosettes with confectioner's sugar, or use 
an icing (recipe below).

Alternating above recipe (add to basic batter): 

SPICE COOKIE
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
1 tsp. nutmeg
1 tsp. cinnamon

COFFEE SPICE
Add 1 tsp. instant coffee
to Spice Cookie recipe

ANISE COOKIE
2 Tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. anise extract

LEMON COOKIE
2 Tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. lemon extract

ORANGE COOKIE
1 Tbsp. grated orange rind
2 Tbsp. sugar

ORANGE MINT
Add 1/2 tsp. mint extract
to orange cookie recipe

CHOCOLATE COOKIE
2 Tbsp. cocoa
2 Tbsp. sugar

CHOCOLATE KAHLUA
Add 3 Tbsp. Kahlua liquor
to chocolate waffle recipe
(substitute for 3 Tbsp. milk)

MOCHA COOKIE
Add 2 tsp. instant coffee &
1 Tbsp. Brandy to chocolate recipe

CHOCOLATE MINT
Add 1 tsp. peppermint extract
to chocolate or chocolate-Kahlua
recipes. Try using other flavored
liquors as well.

(Thanks to www.epicurious.com's foodsite for these alterations)

Icing:

2 C Confectioner's Sugar
1 tsp Vanilla
1-6 Tbsp Milk or water (or combination)
(add food coloring or flavors if desired)


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

entered in the special cookie contest at the fair. They give you the recipe and you aren't allowed to change anything.


Chewy Crispy Coconut Cookies

Â½ cup butter, softened
Â½ cup packed brown sugar
Â½ cup white sugar
1 egg
1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup crushed Corn Flakes Cereal
1 cup rolled oats
1 tsp. Baking Soda
1/8 tsp. Salt
Â½ tsp. Baking Powder
1 1/3 cups flaked coconut

Yield: 5 dozen (small cookies-one biteful)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
In a large bowl, cream together the butter, brown sugar and white
sugar until smooth. Stir in the egg and vanilla. Sift together the
flour, baking soda, salt and baking powder; stir into the creamed
mixture. Add the oatmeal, crushed cereal and coconut and mix
until combined.

Drop dough by teaspoonfuls onto a cookie sheet. Cookies should
be about 2 inches apart. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated
oven. Cookies should be light brown at the edges and on the
bottom. Remove from baking sheets to cool on wire racks.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Molasses Cookies
3/4 cup shortening
1 cup brown sugar
1 egg
1/2 cup light molasses
2 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp salt
2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger
granulated sugar for rolling
Cream together shortening and brown sugar. Stir in egg and molasses and mix well. Fold in dry ingredients and stir. Cover and chill until firm 1-2 hours.
Preheat oven to 350.
Roll dough into small balls and roll in white sugar. Place on lightly greased cookie sheets.
Bake 9-10 minutes. Leave on cookie sheet 1 minute until set.

karen in Indiana


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

A favorite traditional christmas cookie from Germany.

Zimtsterne (Translated from here)

4 egg whites

500 g icing sugar

30 g cinnamon powder

1 1/2 tblsp Lemon juice

550 g fine ground almonds

Beat the egg whites until stiff
Sift the icing sugar and mix into the egg whites. Beat until Stiff and shiny.

Seperate 5 Tblsp of Egg white mix for the icing later.
Fold in the Cinnamon, Lemon juice and Ground Almonds

Mix into a ball

in wax paper let sit for 1 hr in the fridge.
roll out the dough ti 1 cm thick on wax paper or on a sugared surface
cut out small stars and place on a greased sheet or bake paper


brush the stars with some of the egg white

before baking cool once more

place in a preheated oven at 250 C
Bake for 5 min


----------



## Peg (Jun 18, 2002)

Easy Pleasin' Fudge 

12 ounce package chocolate chips
14 ounce can sweetened condensed milk

1. Place chips and milk in microwave safe bowl and microwave for 2-3 minutes. 
Continue to microwave, 1 minute at a time and then stirring, until the mixture is smooth and thick.
2. Pour into greased 8 inch square pan and let cool.


Peg
http://cookinkids.com


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Graham Cracker Cookies

1 cup packed brown sugar

2 sticks oleo (I like butter)

1 cup chopped pecans

1 cup coconut

1 TBSP Vanilla

Mix all ingredients together and bring to a boil. Spoon over graham crackers lined up

in a rimmed cookie sheet.(about 24 graham crackers) Bake 8 minutes at 350 degrees.

Cut into squares while still warm. So easy, and so good. Make great gifts. I sometimes

omit the coconut. and add extra nuts.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Award-Winning-Soft-Chocolate-Chip-Cookies/Detail.aspx

It's indeed soft and chewy and Roger says they're the bestest chocolate chip cookie he has ever had! I halved the recipe and also froze some to see how it would defrost and bake and it turned out well!

INGREDIENTS
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
2 cups butter, softened 
1 1/2 cups packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup white sugar 
2 (3.4 ounce) packages instant vanilla pudding mix 
4 eggs 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
4 cups semisweet chocolate chips 
2 cups chopped walnuts (optional) 


DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Sift together the flour and baking soda, set aside. 
In a large bowl, cream together the butter, brown sugar, and white sugar. Beat in the instant pudding mix until blended. Stir in the eggs and vanilla. Blend in the flour mixture. Finally, stir in the chocolate chips and nuts. Drop cookies by rounded spoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheets. 
Bake for 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated oven. Edges should be golden brown.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

1 box of Angel food Cake Mix (try confetti colored for the holidays)
1 bag of Shredded Coconut
1 bag of white chocolate chips
1/2 cup of water (that is really all you need)
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
Mix in large mixing bowl
Spoon golf ball size onto greased cookie sheet or nonstick surface
stick several almond slivers into each one
Bake at 350 until they start to brown just a little bit. 
Shovel them onto a cooling rack
Makes a lot of cookies :angel:


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Stef said:


> These are so delicious, I hope you'll give them a try.
> 
> 1/2 c. shortning
> 1 cup light brown sugar (or 1/2 cup white & 1/2 cup brown)
> ...


Ummm...how much flour?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

This is a great recipe, that I found at Midwest Living. I've made it three times this season and had excellent results each time. It makes 36 5 inch tall gingerbread men. They're great with buttercream icing (I didn't use purchased icing) and they're really nice just plain, sort of a neat ginger cookie with tea.




Best-of-the-Season Gingerbread Cookies



Makes 72 three-inch cookies
Prep: 45 minutes
Bake: 5 minutes

Ingredients
5 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons ground ginger
1-1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup shortening
1 cup sugar
1 egg
1 cup mild-flavored molasses
2 tablespoons vinegar
Purchased decorator icing (optional)
Directions
1. In a large mixing bowl, stir together flour, ginger, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt; set aside. 
2. In another large mixing bowl, beat shortening and sugar with an electric mixer until well combined. Add egg, molasses, and vinegar; beat well. 
3. Add flour mixture; beat until combined. Stir in any remaining flour by hand. Divide dough in half; wrap in plastic. Chill 3 hours or until easy to roll. 
4. On a lightly floured surface, roll one portion of the dough at a time to 1/8-inch thickness. Using cookie cutters, cut into desired shapes. Place 1 inch apart on greased cookie sheets. 
5. Bake in a 375 degree F oven 5 to 6 minutes or until edges are just firm. Remove from oven. Cool on cookie sheet 1 minute; transfer cookies to a wire rack and let cool. Pipe on decorator icing, if you like. Makes 72 three-inch cookies. 

Nutrition facts per serving: 
calories: 77
total fat: 3g
cholesterol: 3mg
sodium: 43mg
carbohydrate: 12g


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

KathyJ said:


> entered in the special cookie contest at the fair. They give you the recipe and you aren't allowed to change anything.
> 
> 
> Chewy Crispy Coconut Cookies
> ...


I have a varient of this. No coconut in this recipe. You need to add 1/4 cup more cornflakes instead of plain (i use Honey Bunches of Oats or Generic brand of it for a nice extra suprise) 1/4 cup more of the oats. This is where it gets good... I use those convenient oat packets from kellogs or generic. The fruit kind and brown sugar or apple kind are awesome. Experiment with the different kinds... but always use the same kind in each back. Usualy a packet is 1/4 cup so its easy to measure out. Make sure though!!! So for 1 1/4 i use 5 packets. Bake as directed.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Stef said:


> These are so delicious, I hope you'll give them a try.
> 
> 1/2 c. shortning
> 1 cup light brown sugar (or 1/2 cup white & 1/2 cup brown)
> ...



I'm sorry. The list of ingredients for the cookie should have included *"1 and 1/2 cups of sifted all purpose flour"*


----------



## shadowscribe (Jun 24, 2008)

The Perfect Chocolate Chip Cookies

_After being rather unsatisfied with how several recipes of choc. chip cookies were turning out (not cooking right, funny taste) I started fiddling around with ingredients until I found a blend and method of creation that worked exactly how I wanted it._

3/4 cup butter/margarine (I've used both and there's not a ton of difference)
1/4 cup shortening
1 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 Egg
1 TBSP vanilla
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
3 1/4 cups flour
approx. 2/3-1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips

Blend butter, shortening, vanilla, sugars, baking powder, salt, and egg until smooth. Add in flour 1 cup at a time and stir until all flour is mixed in. Add chocolate chips. Refridgerate dough for 15 to 30 minutes. (I usually just turn the oven on to heat up as soon as I finish mixing the dough and let it chill until the oven is ready) Spoon dough onto a lightly greased cookie. Bake at 350* for approx. 7-9 minutes. Keep the rest of the dough in the fridge while the cookies are baking. Enjoy.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

These are so way yummy.......


1 cup butter
2 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
3 cups flour
1 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp baking soda
2 cups shredded zucchini
3 1/2 cups oatmeal
1 bag chocolate chips
nuts are optional

Cream butter and sugar, add egg, and vanilla. Then mix in the remaining ingredants. Put on ungreased baking sheet by spoonful, bake @ 350 degrees for about 12-15 mins. and then enjoy.

Me and dd 8 love to make these and you dont even taste the zucchini... enjoy.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

made these growing up every Christmas. recipe from BC Cooky Book.
KathyJ


Spritz Cookies

1 cup butter
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon flavoring (vanilla or almond extract)
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour

Heat oven to 400. Mix butter, sugar, egg, salt and flavoring thoroughly.
Add flour and mix together.
Using 1/4 of the dough at a time, force dough through cooky press on ungreased baking sheet in desired shapes. 
Bake 6 - 9 minutes, or until set but not brown.

On subsequent panfuls, make sure baking sheet is cooled or cookie will pull away from pan 
when you lift up on the press.

Variations:
Chocolate Spritz
Blend 2 squares (2 ounces) unsweetened chocolate, melted, into the butter mixture.

Dough can be tinted using food coloring.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

great for Christmas....made these growing up. not sure where my Mom got the recipe.
from KathyJ


Sugar Cookies

3 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cream of tartar
1 teaspoon baking soda
3 Tablespoons milk
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/4 cup butter/Crisco mix

Mix dry ingredients together. Add rest of ingredients. Mix.
Roll out thin and cut out with cookie cutters.
Decorate with sugar before baking.
Bake at 350 until lightly brown around edges.
Can be decorated after cooled with powdered sugar glaze.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

this recipe comes from the Betty Crocker Cookie Book that was Mom's.
I LOVE these cookies.
Have won blue ribbons that last two years at the county fair.
from KathyJ


Blue Ribbon Chocolate Chip Cookies

2/3 cup shortening (part butter)
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar (packed)
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour plus an additional 1/8-1/4 cup to make them more rounded
1/2 teaspoon soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup (6 ounces) milk chocolate chips

Heat oven to 375. Mix shortening, sugars, egg and vanilla thoroughly. 
Measure flour by dipping or sifting method. Stir dry ingredients together; blend in. Mix in chips.
Drop rounded teaspoonfuls of dough about 2" apart on ungreased baking sheet.
Bake 8-10 minutes or until delicately browned.
Cookies should still be soft.
Cool slightly before removing from baking sheet.


The recipe also used 1/2 cup chopped nuts to be added at the same time as the chips, but I don't do that.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

My friend, Sharon, makes these. She got the recipe from her mom.
from KathyJ


Gingerbread Cookies

1/2 cup shortening
2 1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup molasses
1 Tablespoon vinegar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon each: ginger, cloves, cinnamon (all ground)

Beat shortening for 30 seconds. Add half of flour with rest of ingredients, mix, then add rest of flour.
Cover and chill for 3 hours. Roll dough to desired thickness.
Cut out cookies with cookie cutters.
Bake in pre-heated oven at 375 for 5-6 minutes until edges are slightly brown.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

This one is in the oven right now  they are my "decoy" cookie that are quick and easy to make and will attract the menfolk temporarily distracting them from the fancier ones that I want to make sure last until the holiday!

Cookie Sticks

1/2 c vegetable oil
1/2 c sugar
1/2 c brown sugar
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 c flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 c (6oz) semi sweet chocolate chips
1/2 c chopped walnuts - optional

1) In a mixing bowl, combine the oil, sugar, egg and vanilla. Combine the flour, baking soda and salt; gradually add to sugar mixture. Divide dough in half.
2) On a greased baking sheet, shape each portion into a 15x3 in rectangle about 3 in apart. Sprinkle chocolate chips and nuts if desired over dough, press lightly.
3) Bake at 375 for 6-7 minutes (Bake 8-9 for crispier cookies) Cool for 5 minutes. Cut with a serrated knife into 1 inch strips; remove to wire racks to cool.
Yield : about 3 dozen


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

KathyJ said:


> great for Christmas....made these growing up. not sure where my Mom got the recipe.
> from KathyJ
> 
> 
> ...


Does this recipe make soft sugar cookies, or crisp ones? I'm looking for a good crisp sugar cookie recipe.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

This recipe was one that my Mom was given by a friend Polly that she went to church with. Mom's comments are in italics. I know that she used to just shut off the oven and leave the cookies on the sheets in the oven overnight with the door open a little. I am going to make these tomorrow - can't wait they just melt in your mouth!

Polly's Butter Cookies
225 degree oven - 1 hour

1 lb butter
2 c sugar
1 tsp vanilla
4 c flour

Melt butter slowly - let harden in same pot _(I put the whole thing in the refrigerator). _
Pour off the white liquid at bottom of hard butter. Cream only the hard butter, add sugar, beat - add vanilla. Add flour gradually. Use your hands to finish mising - knead until smooth. 
Shape into walnut size balls. Flatten with your thumb. Bake on ungreased baking sheet. Let stand overnight on sheet. _(My oven can bake 1 batch at a time. I use 1 sheet and 2 jelly roll pans. If you have a smaller oven maybe mix and bake 1/2 recipe at a time)._


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Chocolate Clouds
(Meringue puffs filled with chocolate)

3 egg whites
1/8 tsp cream of tartar
3/4 c sugar
1 tsp vanilla 
2 T cocoa
12 oz package chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 300. Place parchment paper or foil on cookie sheets. In large mixer bowl, beat egg whites and cream of tartar until soft peaks form. Gradually add sugar and vanilla, beating until stiff peaks hold, sugar is dissolved and mixture is glossy. Stir cocoa onto egg white mixture; gently fold just until combined. Fold in chips. Drop by heaping tablespoons onto prepared cookie sheet. Bake 35-45 minutes or just until dry. Carefully peel cookies off paper; cool completely on wire rack. Store, covered, at room temperature. 
Yields : 2 1/2 dozen cookies.


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Not sure where my Grandma got this recipe (I believe her mom). Growing up, this WAS a chocolate chip cookie...there was no other! lol If I have my way, there still isn't! (This is actually a quartered recipe...I certainly don't need 12-13 dozen cookies at a time!)

1 cup shortening
1/2 tsp. salt
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
3/4 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 Tbsp. hot water
1 tsp. vanilla
2 cups oatmeal
1 cup chocolate chips
1 cup peanut butter chips

Cream shortening, salt and sugars. Add eggs, one at a time. Mix in flour, baking soda, water and vanilla. Incorporate oatmeal and chips. Bake at 375 for 7-10 minutes. Enjoy!!

*For a chewier cookie, refrigerate dough for 20 minutes before baking, and between batches*


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My world famous chocolate chip bar cookies.

Melt 2 sticks butter or margarine(1 c.) in a sauce pan, take off heat.
Stir in:
1 c white sugar
1 c brown sugar

beat together:
2 tbsp. water
2 eggs.
pour in the saucepan

add:
1 tsp vanilla
2 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups flour
mix.

When mixed together add 2 cups of semisweet chocolate chips. 

Pour into greased 8X11 pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes or until brown and a knife inserted in the middle comes out clean.

These are awesome got the recipe from my mom. They are so rich but you can't eat just one! My kids insist on them on a weekly basis and they're so easy to make I don't mind.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Our favorite Gluten Free chocolate chip cookies (after a lot of experimenting.)

1 cup crisco
1 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
Cream above together. Add-
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
1 TBSP vanilla
1/2 tsp xanthan gum
Mix. Then add-
2/3 cup coconut flour
2/3 cup tapioca starch
2/3 cup arrowroot starch
1/3 cup brown rice flour. (above flours = 2 1/3 cups flour- you can experiment with other GF starches, but we like these for the flavor.)
Mix thoroughly. Add 2 cups chocolate chips, as many nuts as desired. Drop by the heaping tsp full on pan and bake at 375 degrees for 12 minutes, till golden brown. Let cool thoroughly- GF cooking doesn't have the elasticity of wheat flour, so they crumble easily while hot, but hold up a little better after cooling.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

In regard to the recipe with 1 ingredient of each from page 1...I make these all the time only I make them with three of each!!! and I do add a tsp of flour for each set of ing. (make sense??) They are delicous and you will never know they are this simple to make!!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

chrisnev said:


> In regard to the recipe with 1 ingredient of each from page 1...I make these all the time only I make them with three of each!!! and I do add a tsp of flour for each set of ing. (make sense??) They are delicous and you will never know they are this simple to make!!!!


Whu??? I don't know which recipe. Can you put what # it is?


----------



## Mamak (May 4, 2009)

This recipe was from my husbands grandmother. I had never made these cookies before and decided to today for the kids. WOW! They turned out perfect and the kids loved them.

Sugar Cookies (Crisp Kind)

1 cup sugar
1 cup shortening
1/2 teaspoon soda
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 - 2 1/4 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 egg

Cream sugar and shortening. Add soda, vanilla, and egg. Mix in flour and nutmeg. Form in balls and press with glass dipped in sugar. Bake at 375 degrees for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Raisin Filled Cookies

Dough:
3 cups brown sugar
1 cup Crisco Shortening
2 eggs
1 cup milk
Cream together and add:
2 teaspoons baking soda
3 teaspoons Cream of Tartar
6 cups flour
Mix all together.This makes a lovely soft, brown dough. Refrigerate
at least 30 minutes or more before rolling out. I roll out just small
batches at a time. This also makes great sugar cookies.

Filling:
1 box of raisins ( I prefer the dark ones)
Cover with water and add sugar to taste. I like mine sweet. Simmer
till done, use flour to thicken (Use a couple spoons of flour to make
a paste, drop in the hot raisin mixture, and stir till nice and thick.
Cool the filling. Cut out the rolled dough. I use a glass, dip the rim in
flour, and cut out circles. Pinch the edges of the cookies together
after you use a TBSP of filling in the center or use a fork tines dipped
in flour to make them fancy around the edges. Bake at 375 degrees
for 10-15 minutes.Reduce to 350 if they seem too brown. Spray
cookie sheets with Pam. These freeze well also.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

SNOW COOKIES
1 C butter
Â¾ C sugar
1 egg
2 Â¼ C flour
1/8 t salt
Â¼ t baking powder
1 t vanilla extract

Cream butter and sugar together. Add egg, dry ingredients, and vanilla. Mix well. Roll out on lightly floured surface and cut into shapes. Bake on ungreased cookie sheet 10-12 minutes at 375 degrees. Cool on wire rack. 

âI found this recipe written in my Grandmaâs hand a long time ago. I wish I had saved the original recipe card. 

Over the years, these have developed into what we call âSnow Cookiesâ. Every year when the first snowfall descends upon us, we drop whatever we are doing and make Snow Cookies together. They are called Snow Cookies because we make these each year to celebrate the first snow. The rule is that the snow must stick to the ground before we can bake them. Every year the kids clamor to make them when the first flurries fly. They donât like to hear âItâs not stickingâ from me. We cut them into snowflake shapes. I like them best unfrosted, but the kids like to frost them with a royal icing and sprinkles. We generally frost them with white frosting and sprinkle them with blue or purple sugars. Great Grandmaâs cookies carry on in a new tradition at our house. Sometimes we deliver them to the neighbors as a treat. Itâs our rule that if you are baking, you must put a dab of flour on your nose. This is to show everyone how hard you are working. So, light a fire in the fireplace, tell stories, and munch on delicious Snow Cookies."

LACE COOKIES
Â½ C butter
1 C regular rolled oats
Â¾ C sugar
1 egg, beaten	
1 t vanilla
3 T flour
Â¼ t salt
Â¼ t baking powder

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
In a large saucepan, melt the butter. Remove from heat and stir in oats, sugar, egg, and vanilla. Add flour, salt, and baking powder. Drop 3â apart by rounded teaspoonful on cookie sheet lined with parchment paper. Spread each dollop slightly to distribute the oats. Bake at 350 degrees for 9-11 minutes or until golden. Remove from oven and let cool completely on cookie sheet. Carefully remove from the parchment with a spatula to a wire rack. 
Store in an airtight container â if you have any left to save.

âThese are our favorites. They are delicate and beautiful. Try dipping just the edge of one side in some melted chocolate and sprinkle with coconut or chopped nuts, perhaps pistachios or crushed peppermint would be pretty. Daughters likes them unadulterated. They make wonderful gifts. 

These make lovely sandwich cookies too if you paint a thin layer of melted chocolate on the bottom and sandwich another to it. You could even melt Andes mint candies for the center.

For a nice dessert, try mixing 1 quart of softened vanilla ice cream with ground cinnamon to taste. Freeze to set. Serve a scoop with a lace cookie atop. 

Note: The parchment paper is very important.â


----------



## SteelRose (Jul 19, 2010)

Mrs. Kheun&#8217;s Ginger Cookies

1 cupful each molasses, sugar, lard, and sour milk
3 eggs
4 cupfuls flour + to roll right
1 table-spoonful ginger
2 teaspoonfuls soda



Put the soda in the milk
Mix the sugar into the lard
Mix the molasses and Ginger into that
Mix the eggs into that
Mix the sour milk/soda into that
Add flour until when you pinch it between your thumb and fore finger it doesn&#8217;t leave any dough.
DON&#8217;T ADD TOO MUCH FLOUR
Chill overnight
Roll, cut and bake

____________________________________

This is my FAVORITE cookie recipe, I make it every year for Christmas, it makes a whole mess of cookies and they taste amazing.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Rainbow Sherbet Cookies 2nd place at the fair this year! Wife gave up the recipe, enjoy!
1/2 lb Butter
1 1/2 cup Sugar
2 Eggs
2 teaspoons Raspberry Extract
2 tablespoons Milk
2 1/2 cups Flour
1/4 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon Baking Powder
McCormick "Fall Colors" food coloring, forest green burgundy and orange
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cream butter and gradually add sugar, then egg, vanilla, and milk. In a separate bowl, mix flour, salt, and baking powder, then add to above mixture. Mix well. Divide batter into 3 bowls. To each, add 2 drops of food coloring and mix. Return batter to a large bowl, keeping the colors separate. Arrange by rounded teaspoons, being sure to get some of each color, 1 inch apart on a well-greased (or parchment-lined) baking sheet. Bake 8-10, or until lightly browned. Makes about 5 dozen.

Variation: Raspberry Chocolate Chip Cookies: Dye them burgundy (6 drops) and add 1 or 2 cups chocolate chips.

Original recipe: Sugar Cookies: omit 2 tsp raspberry extract, add 1 tsp vanilla extract instead. 

I found this recipe in a magazine when I was about 13. Us neighbourhood kids used to get together in the summer when our Moms were working and bake cookies (Oh! We were such terrors LOL) We'd strive to leave no *evidence* behind- each would "steal" only a quarter cup flour or sugar from the pantry, and even walking to the mini-mart 2 miles away to buy eggs or butter, if our Moms didn't have enough hee hee hee! And, of course, we'd have to eat alllll the cookies! :-D
Now, I make these for the kids' birthdays, to take to school- and they love to help make them. They get to pick what color to dye them, what flavor, and we'll add sprinkles or colored sugar. Kids love 'em, and Teachers love that there is no messy icing!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

These cookies stay soft. You know they're done baking when the bottom edges turn brown. Don't wait for the tops to brown because they won't until they're burned.

4 c flour
1/2 t salt
1 t baking soda
2 sticks butter
2 c sugar
2 eggs
1 large can crushed pineapple (well drained, save juice for glaze)
1 t vanilla

Preheat oven to 350. Lightly grease cookie sheets.
Sift dry ingredients together, set aside. Beat butter & sugar together until light. Add eggs one at a time, beat until well combined. Add drained pineapple, vanilla and flour mixture. Mix well. Drop by heaping teaspoonful onto cookie sheet. Bake 12 minutes.

To prepare glaze:
Beat 4 T butter until smooth. Slowly add 1# powdered sugar and pineapple juice, alternately, until mixture is consistency of a glaze. Spoon over warm cookies. Extra glaze can be frozen.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Applesauce Bars

This is a very moist bar cookie. No need to haul out the mixer for this one. I make it all in my saucepan. They're good without the glaze too.

1 c applesauce
3/4 c raisins
1/2 c butter
3/4 c sugar
1 3/4 c flour
1/2 t salt
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
3/4 c chopped walnuts or pecans

Bring applesauce & raisins to a boil. Remove from heat. Add butter & sugar, blend well until butter is melted and sugar is dissolved. Add dry ingredients and nuts. Mix well. Spread into greased 13x9 pan. Bake 350 for 20-25 minutes. Cool.

Glaze:
Melt 1/3 c butter in saucepan. Remove from heat. Blend in 1 1/2 tsp vanilla and 2 c confectioners' sugar. Add hot water (1 T at a time) until glaze is spreading consistency. Frost cooled bars.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

haypoint said:


> 1 box of Angel food Cake Mix (try confetti colored for the holidays)
> 1 bag of Shredded Coconut
> 1 bag of white chocolate chips
> 1/2 cup of water (that is really all you need)
> ...


I can vouch for these. Tasty. I substituted semi sweet morsels for the white chips. Skipped the almond slivers. He is correct on the brown just a little bit. Test cookie sheet had to be tested for doneness. Couldn't have any doughy ones.

Don't be a Jethro and make large ones like I did... The bottom browns more than it should and these are better just slightly golden on the top.

Smaller is better.

Thanks for the recipe. About the quickest, least amount of cleanup I have seen in a long time.

I dub them Haypoint Macaroons.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Did another batch. These really are tasty. Fine line between under and over baked.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't tried these, yet. But we saw Alton Brown make them on the cooking channel. They look great, not to mention another use for lentils.

Lentil Cookies

 Ingredients 

9 1/2 ounces whole-wheat pastry flour, approximately 2 cups* 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 
8 ounces sugar, approximately 1 cup 
6 ounces unsalted butter, room temperature, approximately 3/4 cup 
1 egg 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 1/2 cups lentil puree, recipe follows 
3 1/2 ounces rolled oats, approximately 1 cup 
4 ounces dried fruit, approximately 1 cup 
2 1/4 ounces unsweetened dried shredded coconut, approximately 1 cup 

Directions 

*Cook's Note: If desired, a quarter of the whole-wheat flour can be substituted with lentil flour for a denser, stronger flavored cookie 

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. 

In a medium bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon and allspice. 

In the bowl of a stand-mixer with a whisk attachment, cream together the sugar and butter on medium speed. Add the egg and mix until just incorporated. Add the vanilla and lentil puree and mix until combined. Add the flour mixture and blend on low speed until just combined. Remove the bowl from the mixer and stir in the oats, dried fruit and coconut. 

Form the dough into balls about 2 teaspoons in size and place on a baking sheet with parchment paper, leaving about 1-inch of room in between. bake for 15 to 17 minutes, or until an internal temperature of 195 degrees F is reached on an instant-read thermometer. 

Lentil Puree: 

4 ounces lentils, approximately 2/3 cup, picked over and rinsed 
2 cups water 

In a small pot over medium heat, combine the lentils and the water. Bring to a simmer, cover, and simmer for 30 to 40 minutes, or until lentils are tender. Remove from the heat and puree. If using immediately, let cool. The puree may be stored in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 days or in the freezer for 2 to 3 months. 

Yield: 1 1/2 cups lentil puree


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

*Cora's Jam Bars*
1.5 c flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 c brown sugar
1.5 c rolled oats (quick, slow, doesn't matter)
Mix, then cut in 3/4 c butter until crumbly. Pat 2/3 of this mix into a 13x9x2 pan (about 3.5-4 c)
Spread with 1 c jam (warm up in micro a bit first, stir it up, then spread)
Top with rest of crumbs (1.5-2c)
Bake at 350 degrees (preheated) 35 minutes (varies by oven, start checking at 25 minutes - mine is usually in the 25-30 minute range.)


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

2 sticks butter
2 C brown sugar, packed
4 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp salt
1 TBSP baking powder
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
4 C cooked cold oatmeal
4 C whole wheat flour
Combine first five ingredients, mix until well blended. Add dry ingredients, blend well. Drop dough by tablespoonfuls onto baking sheet. Bake at 350* until done, 10-15 minutes. Makes a big batch. If dough melts, chill in fridge for 1 hour. Also a good recipe to mix up and keep in the fridge for whenever cookies are needed :happy:


----------



## KathyJordan (Aug 19, 2015)

I like cookies, I can spend hours on making them! Thanks for Earl Grey Tea Madeleine Cookies with Honey & Lavender recipe, it looks fantastic!


----------



## SmartAZ (Sep 17, 2006)

Oatmeal Applesauce Cookies

Yield: about 20 large

1 1/3 c sugar
1 t cinnamon
1/2 t baking soda
1/2 t salt
2/3 c butter, softened
2 eggs, beaten
1 c applesauce
2 TB vanilla
2 1/2 c flour
2 1/2 c oatmeal
1 c chopped walnuts
1 c dried cranberries

Oven to 375 F.

Mix all. Measure 1/4 cup per cookie. Mash them out because they won't spread as they bake. 

Bake 18 to 25 minutes, or until lightly browned. They will be soft. Time is uncertain because my oven is goofy.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, it's what I had, Cookies

1 1/2 c. flour
3/4 c. sugar
1 t. baking soda
1/4 t of vanilla
1/4 c. peanut butter
2 packages of single serve maple and brown sugar oatmeal packets
2 extra large eggs

Preheat oven to 375 degrees

Sift together dry ingredients in one bowl.
Mix with a mixer eggs, peanut butter and vanilla. Once creamy make a hole in the center of your dry ingredients and pour your cream mixture in. Blend with your mixture until well blended. 

Roll into balls and place on very lightly greased cookie sheet and then use a fork dipped in sugar and water to crisscross and push slightly down before baking.

Bake for about 12- 14 minutes

These were great.


----------

